# ChicagoVPS acquires 123systems



## libro22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Received the notice a few minutes ago:



> *New Wave NetConnect Acquires 123Systems*
> 
> We are very pleased and excited to announce that New Wave NetConnect LLC., the company behind market leader ChicagoVPS, has acquired 123Systems. We are currently conducting a thorough review of all aspects of 123Systems and intend on immediately implementing numerous changes to improve service quality. No aspect of your current service at 123Systems will change, as we will be operating it as a separate division, but with the advantage of our buying power and 24/7 support department. Please continue logging into your customer management system and paying for your services as normal to the existing PayPal account at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2014)

You misspelled your tags.  Should've been _ChicagoVPS,123Systems,FinallyAdmitsIt_.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Can I rain on the fucking parade?  Rather I piss upon it, bastards I was supposed to be on vacation.  I see why some folks were interested in me cooling my jets and turning my head and coughing.

*"We are acutely aware that the services provided by 123Systems over the past year have not been adequate. We want to work with you personally to resolve any outstanding issues and rebuild your trust in 123Systems."*

That subpar service in the past year?  Big chunk of that time ChicagoVPS had control of 123Systems.

I think we can confidentally say that CVPS was in possession of 123Systems at least as early as December 2013.

When did Andrew move into CC serverland and when were the Xen McSlab servers created?


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 28, 2014)

Damn... Someone beat me to it.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

I am guessing Fab didn't want this company slaughtered like UGVPS was.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> When did Andrew move into CC serverland and when were the Xen McSlab servers created?


Right about the time Fabozzi offered him sanctuary in exchange for ownership, knowing better than to trust 123Systems to actually make good on their rent.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Where is my favorite @AnthonySmith? He said I was full of crap on the UGVPS stuff and he jabbed at me about 123Systems too I do believe.

Choke on it.  The whole thing 

Feels good to be right, and vindication sees it's day in the sun.  Meanwhile friends and deniers allowed paying customers to be slapped around and robbed by CVPS for all this time. Tsk tsk tsk.

Maybe the naysayers will get I am not weaving fiction.

Where's @Rallias at?   Come have a party.

Next domino to fall - BlueVM.  Cough it up.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 28, 2014)

Since when is this news =0.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You misspelled your tags.  Should've been _ChicagoVPS,123Systems,FinallyAdmitsIt_.


Actually, it should have been _CVPS forced to admit it after insider outs them on a forum again_ ...

UGVPS: acquisition notice followed right after Crystal publicly said Chris owned it

AzzaVPS: acquisition notice followed right after old owner publicly said Chris owned it

123systems: acquistion notice followed less than 24 hours after Tom Dale publicly said Chris owned it.



> intend on immediately implementing numerous changes


suggestion: one of those changes should be to immediately start charging NY State sales tax to NY residents on all 123systems purchases as the law requires you to Fabozo


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2014)

Been pretty clear since late 2013. Email I forwarded to a friend in September 2013:

First : XENS HERE
2nd : Xen 25% off (1 week later)
3rd : Xen 40% off (2 weeks later)


Not moving it seems! 



-------- Original Message -------- Subject: 40% off XEN plans (STOCK0)! Date: Sun, 15 Sep 2013 18:33:25 -0400 From: 123Systems Solutions <[email protected]>    


We are pleased to announce that we have added all the STOCK0 coupon to our XEN packages. This coupon has had over 1,000 uses with our OVZ product line and with such success of the coupon we have decided to make it available on our XEN product line as well. The coupon is a 40% recurring discount on all XEN packages listed below.
------------------------------------------

(All XEN products feature instant activation)

Coupon code: STOCK0

Please input the above coupon code in the coupon code field during checkout in order to obtain the below pricing.


Linux-256-XEN

Guaranteed RAM: 256MB
Swap Space: 256MB
Disk Space: 10GB
Bandwidth: 500GB/Month
2 CPU Cores
1 IP Address

Price: $6.00/month (USD)
Price: $43.20/year (With coupon)


Linux-512-XEN

Guaranteed RAM: 512MB
Swap Space: 512MB
Disk Space: 25GB
Bandwidth: 1250GB/Month
2 CPU Cores
1 IP Address

Price: $12.00/month (USD)
Price: $72.00/year (With coupon)

Linux-1GB-XEN

Guaranteed RAM: 1024MB
Swap Space: 1024MB
Disk Space: 40GB
Bandwidth: 2000GB/Month
4 CPU Cores
1 IP Address

Price: $24.00/month (USD)
Price: $148.20/year (With coupon)

Linux-2GB-XEN

Guaranteed RAM: 2048MB
Swap Space: 2048MB
Disk Space: 50GB
Bandwidth: 3000GB/month
4 CPU Cores
1 IP Address

Price: $42.00/month (USD)
Price: $300.00/year (With coupon)


------------------------------------------
Available Operating Systems:

CentOS 5.9 32/64 BIT
Debian 7.1 32/64 BIT
Debian 6.0 32/64 BIT
Fedora 19 32/64 BIT
Ubuntu 12.04 32/64 BIT
Ubuntu 12.10 32/64 BIT

Want an OS that is not listed above? Contact us! If the OS is compatible with our current XEN setup then we will add it straight away!

Available Addons:

128MB Dedicated RAM: $5.95 One-Time (Ineligible for coupon)
256MB Dedicated RAM: $12.95 One-Time (Ineligible for coupon)
512MB Dedicated RAM: $27.95 One-Time
1024MB Dedicated RAM: $65.00 One-Time
2048MB Dedicated RAM: $100.00 One-Time
20GB Disk Space: $15.00 One-Time (Ineligible for coupon)
50GB Disk Space $37.50 One-Time

Use the coupon code 50OFFADDONS to receive 50% off the above addons! The addons that are ineligible for this addon have been marked above.

------------------------------------------

If you no longer wish to receive these promotional emails then please respond to this email requesting your immediate removal from our mailing database.

Warm Regards,

Copyright 2009-2013 ©
123Systems Solutions™
 

EDIT: Removed URLs.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2014)

While true, I would have to argue the _'forced to admit it'_ bit.  After all, with the staggering childlike arrogance Fabozzi shows on a ritual basis - not to mention the pathological lies and tomfuckery that comes from him and his parent company CC - this release is by no means any kinds of admittance.  Just another excuse to drop a hefty coupon while praying that it'll keep them relevant and afloat for a few more months.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Just another excuse to drop a hefty coupon while praying that it'll keep them relevant and afloat for a few more months.


Agree.  There seems to have been a change of mood on LET/B and "big RAM crap performance" isn't the crowd pleaser it used to be over there.  The emergence of several good reliable low end providers, plus Vultr/DO (and Linode's new lower priced plan), and the blacklisting of most of CC's network has only added to the negativity when anything Buffalo is mentioned.  I expect to see more consolidation and deadpools from that group ( prime candidate here > 90% off on ANNUAL payments )

FYI, this was Fabozo's second coupon of the night: he also posted an offer for aging dedis and 3GB RAM annual plans on LET).


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2014)

http://lowendbox.com/?s=123systems&searchsubmit=Find

http://lowendbox.com/?s=chicagovps&searchsubmit=Find


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Guess this puts an end to the non stop slinging of dope LOWENDBOX offers for CVPS / 123Systems / BlueVM (your confession is coming).

Offers from Fabozzi's owned companies:

*12 OFFER IN 2014*

*07/18/2014 BlueVM*

07/02/2014 123Systems

06/19/2014 ChicagoVPS

05/20/2014 123systems

*05/16/2014 BlueVM*

04/26/2014 ChicagoVPS

*03/31/2014 BlueVM*

03/27/2014 123systems

03/14/2014 ChicagoVPS

*02/15/2014 BlueVM*

02/12/2014 123systems

01/26/2014 ChicagoVPS

--------------------------------

12/26/2013 123systems <--- first 123systems offer on CC's network and first since early 2012  - about here 123 = CVPS

*12/25/2013 BlueVM  *<--- when did BlueVM become CVPS?  Sometime after June 2013

12/2/2013 ChicagoVPS


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2014)

> (your confession is coming).


Whose confession? BlueVM's or Kossen's?


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Whose confession? BlueVM's or Kossen's?


Unsure what big picture Kossen is really included directly in.  Not going to confuse him with his part time employer who is way more privy to the intimacies of these deals and their "investments".  Kossen has been doing better / more fair and I reward that / appreciate his extra effort.

The confession is BlueVM's and as is more typically done, Fabozzi panic announcing it before the tar and feathers come out and the lynching hordes come demanding Fab's hind.

I thought Fab learned about his secret double ad pushing on LEB baby VPS companies.  I point to the BS perpetrated with UGVPS and Fab insisting on keeping it hush.   Since Tom Dale is around, we are going to revisit that timeline and what happened.  Won't be pretty seeing more lies from Buffalo.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 28, 2014)

Anybody else unable to unsubscribe from their mailing list? I just got a few of these e-mails and attempts to unsubscribe are met with "No client account was found with the email address you entered" meaning they are generating this e-mail from something other than 123System's WHMCS.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2014)

> I thought Fab learned about his secret double ad pushing on LEB baby VPS companies.  I point to the BS perpetrated with BuffaloVPS UGVPS and Fab insisting on keeping it hush.


fixed that quote. 

March 2011 BuffaloVPS LEB offer:




> (the other) drmike:
> 
> 
> So what happens if they turn out to be the same company but with a different prefix? Instant ban? Public whipping on Youtube? Free VPSes for everybody?
> ...




Fabozo's business plan has always revolved around multiple LEB offers.  I don't expect that to change anytime soon.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

^--- start the "THIS IS AWESOME" chant.


----------



## dave (Jul 28, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Anybody else unable to unsubscribe from their mailing list? I just got a few of these e-mails and attempts to unsubscribe are met with "No client account was found with the email address you entered" meaning they are generating this e-mail from something other than 123System's WHMCS.



I had a 123Systems VPS around 2010/2011.  I tried unsubscribing from their mailing list last year by emailing them as their unsubscribe instructions asked, but I still receive spam from them now and then (including this one).

I just tried to login to try unsubscribing again from the control panel, but now it won't let me login, and when I try a password reset I get the same error message "No client account was found with the email address you entered."


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

The Buffalo hosting mafia never forgets   @KuJoe @dave

Raises concerns and questions about the customer data being shared and freely traded in these deals.  Something doesn't make sense with you being unable to unsubscribe/not in there.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2014)

Report the unsolicited email that you are receiving an unable to unsubscribe from as spam.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Report the unsolicited email that you are receiving an unable to unsubscribe from as spam.


More spam from the CC network.. bahaha....

Definitely not complaint contacting random people like this and no unsubscribe working.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Report the unsolicited email that you are receiving an unable to unsubscribe from as spam.


The CAN-SPAM act requires that all unsubscribe requests be honored within 10 business days.  I only mention this because I've requested 6 times dating back to last October to be unsubscribed from Fabspammer's CVPS spam and all requests have been ignored (yeah, the latest CVPS spam arrived this morning...forwarded to [email protected] with a not nice message).

Today's CVPS spam was in violation of the 2 parts of the CAN-SPAM act: no physical street address listed and no opt-out link (or even any mention of how to opt out)



> Each separate email in violation of the CAN-SPAM Act is subject to penalties of up to $16,000, so non-compliance can be costly. But following the law isn’t complicated. Here’s a rundown of CAN-SPAM’s main requirements:
> 
> 
> *Tell recipients where you’re located.* Your message must include your valid physical postal address. This can be your current street address, a post office box you’ve registered with the U.S. Postal Service, or a private mailbox you’ve registered with a commercial mail receiving agency established under Postal Service regulations.
> ...


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 29, 2014)

At least BlueVM's unsubscribe function works (or so it told me):



> Thank you, Your email has now been removed from our mailing list.


Better to get out before the shit hits the fan, big time.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> The Buffalo hosting mafia never forgets   @KuJoe @dave
> 
> Raises concerns and questions about the customer data being shared and freely traded in these deals.  Something doesn't make sense with you being unable to unsubscribe/not in there.


The email address that has been receiving the CVPS spam since last October isn't the email address I used when I had an account at CVPS.  It's the one I used with UGVPS so obviously UGVPS email addresses were being shared with CVPS before the official takeover was announced on January 26.


----------



## dave (Jul 29, 2014)

This one was sent with Mandrill.  I submitted an abuse report.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

WHT is a great place to report the abuse, as well.  Historically, whenever someone couldn't get a reply from their [email protected], bringing the issue to public light over there spurred Ernie and Biloh to fix things in a hurry.


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> WHT is a great place to report the abuse, as well.  Historically, whenever someone couldn't get a reply from their [email protected], bringing the issue to public light over there spurred Ernie and Biloh to fix things in a hurry.


Doesn't always work though - I remember when a certain reasonably popular Swiss dedicated/colo provider spammed half of WHT and their reply to the many people who complained was pretty much "suck it, you signed up for emails from us" (despite it not being the case)


----------



## Steven F (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> WHT is a great place to report the abuse, as well.  Historically, whenever someone couldn't get a reply from their [email protected], bringing the issue to public light over there spurred Ernie and Biloh to fix things in a hurry.


Bring anything to Ernie's attention and he'll fix it quickly. He isn't just about the public image, he's really a great guy.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Bring anything to Ernie's attention and he'll fix it quickly. He isn't just about the public image, he's really a great guy.


Y'know, I've heard a few people say that now.  And it honestly makes me feel sorry for the guy - I have no firsthand experience with the bloke, but my opinion of him was already very badly coloured due to the CC association.


----------



## Rallias (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> Where is my favorite @AnthonySmith? He said I was full of crap on the UGVPS stuff and he jabbed at me about 123Systems too I do believe.
> 
> Choke on it.  The whole thing
> 
> ...


By contract, not before April 2015, although I think the contract was actually signed in July... it's 2 years from signature.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Y'know, I've heard a few people say that now.  And it honestly makes me feel sorry for the guy - I have no firsthand experience with the bloke, but my opinion of him was already very badly coloured due to the CC association.


The way I see it: a job is a job. He gets paid to work for ColoCrossing and you cannot hold a man doing an honest days work accountable for his employer's shady tactics/practices. Honestly, if you didn't know ColoCrossing owned HudsonValleyHost, you'd 100% think Ernie was the owner. He works that hard. Seriously, it's absurd how much he puts into the company. He really is an amazing guy who is doing his best, and then some.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

Job's a Job, sure... but it's still someone's choice on whether to swallow their ethics and work for a known corrupt company.  Of course, you can't discount the chance that he's kept his head down and is unaware of all the.. unsavoury acts CC gets involved with.  But I can't find enough altruism within me to consider that plausible.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Job's a Job, sure... but it's still someone's choice on whether to swallow their ethics and work for a known corrupt company.  Of course, you can't discount the chance that he's kept his head down and is unaware of all the.. unsavoury acts CC gets involved with.  But I can't find enough altruism within me to consider that plausible.


I guess I see it differently. In today's job market, as long as he's trying his best to be honest and not fall into the shady tactics, what's the problem? He also is very separate from a lot of the CC stuff.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

Steven F said:


> I guess I see it differently.


That's a pretty good summary of it, honestly.  We just have different subjective outlooks on the whole thing.  Probably the best way to wrap it up is with - you know Ernie, and can give a better judgement of his character.  My knowledge is limited to him being a part of CC;  and once you consider all the other names associated with that brand, my suspicion is fairly justified


----------



## Steven F (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's a pretty good summary of it, honestly.  We just have different subjective outlooks on the whole thing.  Probably the best way to wrap it up is with - you know Ernie, and can give a better judgement of his character.  My knowledge is limited to him being a part of CC;  and once you consider all the other names associated with that brand, my suspicion is fairly justified


Oh, completely justified. Haha, it's kind of scary how they just keep giving new reasons every time it starts to quiet down.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Job's a Job, sure... but it's still someone's choice on whether to swallow their ethics and work for a known corrupt company.  Of course, you can't discount the chance that he's kept his head down and is unaware of all the.. unsavoury acts CC gets involved with.  But I can't find enough altruism within me to consider that plausible.


A job is a job, fine.  But who logically and ethically continues showing up and doing the dog show when the company is running all sorts of scams? (spam, malicious customer base, mass IP soilage, various downstream scams, various ownership scams)  I doubt Ernie is just an employee   Expect a hybrid role as he brings a lot more to the table than the tiny wanna be kids "companies".  He has his own team of Indians for support that other CC companies use... cough.

Let's remember and give no wiggle room here: Velocity Servers / ColoCrossing fashioned a stealth "don't ask and don't tell" deal with Hudson Valley Host to acquire HVH.  The true ownership (CC) was hidden and even lied about on numerous occassions where: 1. Ernie / HVH was directly asked such   2. Where CC was directly stated in public to be the owner of HVH.

That circus / scam / lie went on from (don't have date info here in front of me) February 2013 (roughly when deal happened) until early 2014 when CC / HVH were drawn and quartered on WebHostingTalk and forced into public confession - after they refused to properly deal with a customer and issue a refund - which opened Pandora box nice and wide.   So the whole deal was hidden for a year or better the did so while lying. (how many times are CC/CVPS owned companies going to get slammed and brought to horror for ripping customers off and refusing to refund their money?)

If we look at ChicagoVPS and assume the fiction that CC and CVPS are unrelated the pattern becomes really hard to ignore and overlook said logical connection:

UGVPS  - Fab claimed he bought UGVPS in early *2014*


Down for Maintenance (Err 3)
Earlier this year, New Wave NetConnect LLC has acquired UGVPS and its assets. 
In order to provide a streamlined experience, UGVPS clients are being merged with 
ChicagoVPS, a New Wave NetConnect brand effective May 10, 2014. Customers can now 
log in to the client area at https://billing.chicagovps.net/

Fact is, Fabozzi acquired UGVPS in *February 2013*.  So, Fabozzi lied here by a year or more.  More on that later.

Then you have this 123Systems fiction.  Fabozzi paid to have fresh servers Xen slabbed back in November 2013.  If Fabozzi is doing the outsourcing and paying, I'd consider that owning 123Systems. December 2013 is when we saw the first 123Systems offer on LEB that was CC-network-only locations.

So December 2013 (to be nice) until July 2014 = 7 months from when he acquired until when he confessed.

This leaves BlueVM as the sole known baby project over there.  They too were a paid to slab Xen horror combination of multiple over packed dedicated servers into tiny Xen chunks with retarded number of containers per slab.  They too were November/December 2013 outsource gig.  So.... The clock is running and actually might be a deal strung longer ago than that (i.e. June - September 2013).

And yes, there are other patterns with acquisitions - like the AzzaVPS deal with CVPS where the prior owner outted the deal much after the fact - months later.

And you have the INFAMOUS LET/LEB ownership con job where CC was beaten about and probed for more than a year and they lied and denied any involvement and were subsequently busted lying by BuySellAds (February 2013~) then entirely outted when LET was hacked and everyone was given full access permissions (May 2013?)...

Same identical approach to deals.  Same methods of lying.  Same outcomes.  Hell same office...  but they aren't ahhh related, just coincidence.  I have some oceanfront property in Montana to sell you and it includes the Brooklyn bridge.  Really, $7 a month, don't go complaining if you aren't happy - NO REFUNDS.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

> Bring anything to Ernie's attention and he'll fix it quickly.


Dear Mr. Spamhaus.  I terminated the spammer on that IP.  Trust me, I really did.


----------



## Kris (Jul 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's a pretty good summary of it, honestly.  We just have different subjective outlooks on the whole thing.  Probably the best way to wrap it up is with - you know Ernie, and can give a better judgement of his character.  My knowledge is limited to him being a part of CC;  and once you consider all the other names associated with that brand, my suspicion is fairly justified





Everyone keeps saying 'acquired', 'works for them' - He was strong armed into staying on as staff due to his LTO contracts. He's the "owner" while CC gets the payments. That's clear.

He was the owner at one point. I did his SEO, he grew rather quickly, but made the mistake of signing LTO offers at 2x the cost of real NYC servers (Atlantic Metro, then ReliableSite) - Before this, he got talked into LimeStone. He doesn't pick DCs well. 

*In March 2013, he offered me the entire company outright, free. He was having anxiety issues because of the CC debt. 8 or so contracts and couldn't make payments, CC gave him a deadline date. *

I didn't want it, as it came with the contracts, and idiot techs. After blaming network issues on two hypervisors on the kernel for two weeks I called them out after I was told "dust in the switch" on LET. Biloh appeared on LET if you remember (causing SysAdmin to come to light) 

He's working off his contract / making some money for his family. I always told him he was good on Sales, and that's where CC has kept him since.

Play detective on the other companies, but jesus - let's put HVH to bed. I was the one who spelled it all out, back in 2013. As soon as it came out / they were forced to admit it, that put me at ease.  B)

Ernie's a nice guy, good on sales, and a family guy at heart. He did own HVH until he was ~3k in debt to them, then we all know what happened.


----------



## serverian (Jul 29, 2014)

Kris said:


> He did own HVH until he was ~3k in debt to them


Is the number correct?


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

Kris said:


> Ernie's a nice guy, good on sales, and a family guy at heart. He did own HVH until he was ~3k in debt to them, then we all know what happened.


$3k is nothing, chicken feed.   Unsure why someone stresses about $3k debt.  HVH had to be turning sales per month that were alright.  Multiples more than $3k.   Whether margin there vs. costs to get caught up, who knows.

Amount of cashola said to be flowing through HVH these days on an annual basis is said to be high $xxx,xxx.  Not an amount just to go unnoticed. Seems to be doing rather well (but margins may not be so hot considering the bargain pricing).



> Ernie's a nice guy, good on sales, and a family guy at heart.


That's one of the reasons I've been moderately civil about Ernie and I've even talked to him in the past.

Must say this isn't the first CC related deal with a number attached to it.  UGVPS was a $4k buyout / deal / maybe debt... Haven't asked for clarification yet.

Beginning to wonder if LET/LEB weren't much less on purchase price than some prior numbers bandied about.

Note to anyone dealing with CC and long term contracts, their agreements won't stand up in Court.  Unenforceable as is.  Feel free to bail as needed.  Consult your legal counsel to confirm.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

> Note to anyone dealing with CC and long term contracts, their agreements won't stand up in Court.


Yeah, that's what burstnet thought and look what happened to them. 

comment is in reference to the little fact that Velocity Servers Inc was relatively debt free until last August.  Since that time it has been relying heavily on secured financing.  Bank of America UCC filings are now a monthly thing: April, May, June, July.  Other secured creditors taken on in the past year include Brocade, financing companies, and equipment lease companies.  tl;dr they better hope Spamhaus doesn't whack the remaining 36% of their IPs which would put a crimp in CC's revenue growth (and cause an exodus of dedicated server renters) and could put them in a precarious position...



> $3k is nothing


A few hundred more than that slushee machine in the other thread...   That's not an amount I would expect someone to sign over their life and become an indentured servant over

edited to add:  NY State has fairly good asset protections laws if you get sued and lose. 90% of wages are protected, and creditors can't touch the first $1920 in any bank account which is protected by the EIP Act so with only $3K debt the amount a creditor would be able to grab if they won a judgement is probably much less.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> comment is in reference to the little fact that Velocity Servers Inc was relatively debt free until last August.  Since that time it has been relying heavily on secured financing.  Bank of America UCC filings are now a monthly thing: April, May, June, July.  Other secured creditors taken on in the past year include Brocade, financing companies, and equipment lease companies.  tl;dr they better hope Spamhaus doesn't whack the remaining 36% of their IPs which would put a crimp in CC's revenue growth (and cause an exodus of dedicated server renters) and could put them in a precarious position...


Well, CC should have been on leasing arrangements years ago.  Should have been piles of UCC filings each year.  Problem with these docs are the lack of parts inventories and dollars at play on many of them.  I believe I saw E3's on one recent and some SSDs... No mention of E5's right?   Wondering how big that Florida UCC filing linked to family money back in what 2011-12 was - cause that likely provided either their float or collateral for borrowing.

Unsure what's up with them and leasing big picture, but their name and one leasing company illicited some funny AVOID comments without any details.  So they did something ahh known to be bad/naughty in that circle.



> A few hundred more than that slushee machine in the other thread...   That's not an amount I would expect someone to sign over their life and become an indentured servant over


That is so funny on so many levels.  CC and their tech cast system of sorts.

*$3k is nothing. *$3k doesn't even cover the cost of a real node build. Not talking about glorified pro-consumer stuff aka E3's. (not hating on small newbs running E3 nodes they own but - yeah)

This again kids, is why I FROWN heavily on companies who are pure rental from their DC / upstream middleman.  Fine first six months maybe a year.  I see multi-year companies still on leased/rented gear and folks just can't do basic math / swing the cash to buy / string together lending / get credit card to buy gear aka they don't have a business.

But then again the formula in segment is 1. Rent a server (simple will sell to a 9 year old with a payment that goes through), 2. Use same paypal for payments  3. Buy month to month host-in-a-box licenses  4. Rip terms and site from whoever, customize in 2 hours.   5. Register domain  6. Go to LET / WHT and post bomb offers.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

$3k is probably about half of what our liquor tab was on the cruise...


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

the acquisition announcements continue...

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/31911/new-wave-netconnect-acquires-electribyte-com


----------



## Rallias (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> This leaves BlueVM as the sole known baby project over there.  They too were a paid to slab Xen horror combination of multiple over packed dedicated servers into tiny Xen chunks with retarded number of containers per slab.  They too were November/December 2013 outsource gig.  So.... The clock is running and actually might be a deal strung longer ago than that (i.e. June - September 2013).


BlueVM slabbing was a part of the feathur roll-out, not an outsourced job.


----------



## libro22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Kris said:


> Ernie's a nice guy, good on sales, and a family guy at heart. He did own HVH until he was ~3k in debt to them, then we all know what happened.


Oh so that's what happened, I didn't know that. I got a pretty good deal from HVH when I needed to migrate before. Nice people to talk to, fast response even when I am from the other side of the globe. A few months after, I was getting billed by CC in my credit card. Despite what happened, I continued for several more months since the service is going the way it should be. Dropped them, however, earlier this year.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 30, 2014)

Correction: what "it" told me was a lie. One has to go through one more process to be completely unsubscribed, it appears. Because today I get an e-mail about a big summer sale and at the end it tells me:
"As a current or past customer of BlueVM you are receiving this message."

And apparently I have to login to WHMCS and find an option to not receive e-mails from them, and then I will supposedly not get any more of it. Ho-hum.



k0nsl said:


> At least BlueVM's unsubscribe function works (or so it told me):
> 
> Better to get out before the shit hits the fan, big time.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 30, 2014)

> We are very pleased and excited to announce that New Wave NetConnect LLC., the company behind market leader ChicagoVPS, has acquired 123Systems.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 30, 2014)

raindog308 said:


>


I really want to link the 'scissoring' GIF from South Park but the mods will probably beat me.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Link the scissoring gif @Francisco --- doubt I've ever seen it.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Link the scissoring gif @Francisco --- doubt I've ever seen it.





drmike said:


> Link the scissoring gif @Francisco --- doubt I've ever seen it.


How about a video of it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPhMTdQwiao


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Bahahahha!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UD5gYk4_Vs


----------



## Francisco (Jul 30, 2014)

So I guess the one question that hasn't been asked is, is 123Systems continuing as a brand

or is it going to be merged into ChicagoVPS like the other 2 - 3 buyouts have done?

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> So I guess the one question that hasn't been asked is, is 123Systems continuing as a brand
> 
> 
> or is it going to be merged into ChicagoVPS like the other 2 - 3 buyouts have done?


Today's spam says continue as a separate brand.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not sure what benefit they get from running it as 2 brands.

They can't post to WHT and once slickdeals finds out they're toast over there as well.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Today's spam says continue as a separate brand.


They really need to proofread their stuff before hitting send.

It's a shame that Biloh continues to ghost write and sign such as Chris Fabozzi.

Somewhere recently - with the CVPS acquires ElectricByte, Fab graced us with his presence and when I jumped on fact that 6x they called the acquired company the wrong name, he passed the buck and blamed it on the help / people he has doing such.

I am beginning to think maybe Biloh is Fabozzi's employee   Cause he surely wrote this.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)

All these emails and their heavy discounts sound more like fundraising than anything. Maybe once they get enough collected, they can launch some LA servers finally to reintroduce stock?..


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

MannDude said:


> All these emails and their heavy discounts sound more like fundraising than anything. Maybe once they get enough collected, they can launch some LA servers finally to reintroduce stock?..


(snickers and snorts)

LAX CC has been bad news for folks for months.  I haven't a true clue of why.  But I will say, CC couldn't issue clean IPs in LAX for month or better.  Also, order a dedicated server there, expect to wait a real long time --- read: MONTHS.  I know of people sat waiting on server delivery for more than 2 months.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 30, 2014)

Funny Fabozzi just said this on LET:


<-- SNIP -->


ChicagoVPS no longer owns 123Systems, so please stop associating it with us 


Press release to come in a few days time as the new owner gets situated.


<-- SNAP -->


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/36537/123systems-are-very-bad#latest


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 30, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Funny Fabozzi just said this on LET:
> 
> 
> <-- SNIP -->
> ...


It's kind of hard not to associate him with it when the WHOIS info still shows him as the owner...



> The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
> Registrars.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, seeing as how _"new owner gets situated"_ is typically analogous with _"we're still trying to put together a new fake persona"_ when that bunch is involved, delays are to be expected.


----------



## trewq (Oct 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> new fake persona


I don't understand how they keep getting away with it. Even using fake names in WHMCS for support staff seems illegal and immoral to me, it's just pure misrepresentation.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2014)

Said it on other thread... 123Systems will get rolled into BlueVM... That's my guess.

Not many companies out there, legitimate ones that want the headaches of a lowend VPS company that:

1. Has a terrible reputation

2. Banks sales probably nearly entirely on annuals

3. Has a good year almost of strange behavior.

4. Is massively slumping and unlikely to be able to move any products in sales process.

Here's the thing,  the 123Systems deal was done by Fabozzi/Biloh ~ November of 2013.  That's when 123Systems moved completely into CC (always a clear indicator and why they tend to acquire CC-previously-only companies).   So something here I suspect with that timeline and this 1 year anniversary.  Is this when the former owner is officially out on paper or what is at play here?


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

trewq said:


> I don't understand how they keep getting away with it. Even using fake names in WHMCS for support staff seems illegal and immoral to me, it's just pure misrepresentation.


It is not illegal rather extreamly unethical. Illegal would mean that it violates law an I am unaware of any laws forbidding the use of alaises for most things. Immoaral is also a tough one as not everyone shares or defines their morals from the same place. In parts of the world, it is perfectly moral to look down on those who are not as rich as you and to others say that drug use is fine.

Unfortunately it is rather common in the industry with Web Hosting companies who outsource their supprt to India, Pakastan or other countries. They often give these techs American Sounding names. I personally feel this is lieing to the coustomer and do not support this.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2014)

KMyers said:


> It is not illegal rather extreamly unethical. Illegal would mean that it violates law an I am unaware of any laws forbidding the use of alaises for most things. Immoaral is also a tough one as not everyone shares or defines their morals from the same place. In parts of the world, it is perfectly moral to look down on those who are not as rich as you and to others say that drug use is fine.
> 
> Unfortunately it is rather common in the industry with Web Hosting companies who outsource their supprt to India, Pakastan or other countries. They often give these techs American Sounding names. I personally feel this is lieing to the coustomer and do not support this.


Good to see your around here Keith, been a while.

It's not very hard to determine when the "Jim" answering your ticket is probably "[insert generic Indian name here]" in real life, generally the communication and grasp of the English language and phrasing used is apparent enough to determine if the person responding to your tickets is located in India*na* or India. In fact, if I were working for a company I'd personally feel a bit saddened and upset if they were ashamed of hiring me to the point of assigning me a name of another ethnicity, from the employer/employee perspective that is a bit messed up and I'm surprised that outsourced workers actually go with it.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2014)

KMyers said:


> Unfortunately it is rather common in the industry with Web Hosting companies who outsource their supprt to India, Pakastan or other countries. They often give these techs American Sounding names. I personally feel this is lieing to the coustomer and do not support this.


It's deceptive the practice of lying about support, inferring onshore support, etc.

Think about it.. 

1. You have lowend companies who pretend to have support (your only support is the poorly paid abroad fresher)...  Which usually the support is more of a hazard than a help.

2. You have some subset of these and subset of non lowend that purport to have 24/7 support.  They bolster their ranks with off hours exploitation labor abroad.  Many of them oversell said support capabilities and price point customers are paying, well they deserve better.

Really, myself, I am amazed that companies need so many support folks, considering most sellers are offer unmanaged services.  Appears to be idiot or lazy person at helm of these operations where they are running straight to outsourcing.  I guess some of them just could potentially have that many customers, but I doubt it.

*"DECEPTIVE ADVERTISING*?

A way to promote a buyer to buy with lies or false claims."

^--- that's how I see things.

Each State in the USA and the Federal Trade Commission has jurisdiction over this domain.    What we need is for their lazy check collecting padded rears to take notice and action.


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Good to see your around here Keith, been a while.


I lurk around here from time to time



MannDude said:


> It's not very hard to determine when the "Jim" answering your ticket is probably "[insert generic Indian name here]" in real life, generally the communication and grasp of the English language and phrasing used is apparent enough to determine if the person responding to your tickets is located in India*na* or India. In fact, if I were working for a company I'd personally feel a bit saddened and upset if they were ashamed of hiring me to the point of assigning me a name of another ethnicity, from the employer/employee perspective that is a bit messed up and I'm surprised that outsourced workers actually go with it.


True. I know several people in the US with Indian names, they have a better grasp of the English language then most. I can see through the fake names scheme better then most


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

drmike said:


> It's deceptive the practice of lying about support, inferring onshore support, etc.
> 
> Think about it..
> 
> ...


I cant agree more. It peeves me to no end to see "Summer Hosts" offer 24-7 onsite support.

I do however get a chuckle when these "Summer Hosts" also claim to own in infrastructure that rivals most large datacenters.

Most (smart) hosts who do outsource overseas are often careful on their wording. There is a massive difference with the 3 marketing blurbs below

*Host 1*

We have support availible 24 hours a day, 7 days a week to be able to help you.

*Host 2*

We staff a support desk that provides service 24 hours a day, 7 days a week to help you.

*Host 3*

We have our own onsite support desk to provide you with assistance 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Host 1 was smart to simply speak of the service that customers can expect. They do not elude to the fact that they are staffing their own support teams yet are also not claiming to outsource.

Host 2 made the statement "we staff" which eludes to a company owned/managed help desk. This is starting to streach the truth and unintentionally decieve customers. While it does not state that they dont outsource their support, a customer who reads this will draw the logical conclusion that they do.

Host 3 is making the bold asertion that they have their own on-site support team that will help the customers when indeed it is outsourced. This was made to solely hide the fact that they outsource.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2014)

KMyers said:


> *Host 1*
> 
> We have support availible 24 hours a day, 7 days a week to be able to help you.
> 
> ...



Problem with those is they are all deceptive.


In traditional tangible world, I can't say I ever see such bold claims.   I call the utility company and presto, they have standard operating hours.   Maybe the cable company has extended, albeit limited hours beyond the normal hours. Everyone else, strict mostly on biz hours in their timezone.  


Ambitious or diverse customer base companies, well they will run their local hours and cover say a 12 hour chunk of the day.


I really, honestly, cannot think of a parallel in any other industry where people lie so frequently about "features" they do not have or offer....


But.... This... http://www.chicagovps.net/about.html


What do your current customers think of you?The idea of parading meaningless and unverified quotes from apparently happy clients has never appealed to us. Instead, we welcome you to send us an email with any inquiries and see for yourself what we're all about. We are fully registered in the state of New York under our parent company - New Wave NetConnect, LLC. Additionally - *ChicagoVPS is BBB accredited with an A rating. We are here for the long haul!*

vs reality

http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york/business-reviews/internet-web-hosting/chicagovps-in-clarence-ctr-ny-235967102/

*THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED*
ChicagoVPS
Phone: (716) 435-73059697 Garden Walk, Clarence Ctr, NY 14032http://www.chicagovps.net

 



 




*On a scale of A+ to F*



Time to update


----------

